# Winter 2022-2023



## dpc (Nov 8, 2022)

Winter has arrived. Taking a break from shovelling and thought I'd post this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 8, 2022)

Not everywhere. It's short-sleeve weather outside today, and this past weekend we went on a family hike in shorts. And it's not like I'm in San Diego anymore, I'm in New England!


----------



## dpc (Nov 15, 2022)

Dreary wintry day down at the local reservoir---a convention of ducks have found a somewhat liquid space around a Solarbee (solar powered contraption for mixing and circulating the water)


----------



## Click (Nov 15, 2022)

Winter has arrived in your region. Nice shot, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2022)

Reprise of the first picture in this set. I think this one's better.


----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Nov 17, 2022)

Winter aspen grove


----------



## Click (Nov 17, 2022)

dpc said:


> Reprise of the first picture in this set. I think this one's better.




Yes, this one is better, much more brighter.

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 18, 2022)

Benches


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 19, 2022)

First snow here in Germany at about 350 m above sea level. 
Already turning into sleet again and won't stay long.
Not worth a proper landscape photo. But I like it in contrast with my crabapples.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2022)

dpc said:


> Benches




Nice shots, dpc. I like the before and after.


----------



## Click (Nov 19, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> First snow here in Germany at about 350 m above sea level.
> Already turning into sleet again and won't stay long.
> Not worth a proper landscape photo. But I like it in contrast with my crabapples.




Lovely shots. Maximilian.


----------



## dpc (Nov 21, 2022)

"Baby" conifers


----------



## dpc (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Click (Nov 24, 2022)

I like the long shadows. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 24, 2022)

Click said:


> I like the long shadows. Nicely done, dpc.


Same here! 

I also like the good composition with the grass in the foreground leading the view into the riverbed (?) or valley and the light in the sky and clouds.
Very good eye, dpc.


----------



## becceric (Nov 24, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Same here!
> 
> I also like the good composition with the grass in the foreground leading the view into the riverbed (?) or valley and the light in the sky and clouds.
> Very good eye, dpc.


This shot gives me a pleasant feeling for the upcoming winter.
My snow shovel wishes it could evoke such emotion.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 28, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> First snow here in Germany at about 350 m above sea level.
> Already turning into sleet again and won't stay long.
> Not worth a proper landscape photo. But I like it in contrast with my crabapples.


Some more from that weekend. Since then, no sign of winter. 
Maybe quite good, so we can save for colder days


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 28, 2022)

And some close-ups, as the snow stayed until the next day


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2022)

Lovely shots, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 29, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely shots, Maximilian.


Thanks. 
The tree pics are more for documentation. 
The closeups are the ones where I made more artistic efforts into.


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2022)

I like the granular aspect of the snow. 

Here, all the snow has melted.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 29, 2022)

Click said:


> I like the granular aspect of the snow.
> 
> Here, all the snow has melted.


Here, The snow was washed away by rain the very same day. 
Since then we have some +5°C sometimes sun but mostly overcast, fog or rain.


----------



## dpc (Nov 29, 2022)

Local reservoir a few days ago...


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 29, 2022)

dpc said:


> Local reservoir a few days ago


Really nice.
I wish I had some blue sky *sigh*
Feels like a month since I last saw the sun (though it was just last week).


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2022)

dpc said:


> Local reservoir a few days ago...



Much colder on your side of the country. Nice picture, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Dec 7, 2022)

Minimalism


----------



## dpc (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 11, 2022)

dpc said:


> Minimalism




Lovely series, dpc.


----------



## Kit. (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Maximilian (Dec 12, 2022)

@dpc and @Kit. 
Great job guys. 
Now it's getting cold and snowy here in Germany, too. 
But no time for pics  Too much work, and on a business trip. 
Dark in the morning, dark in the evening, and not enough parks like yours, Kit


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2022)

I really like the light/shadow effect. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 14, 2022)

@Kit.

I like the atmosphere in your photo. Well done, Kit.


----------



## dpc (Dec 15, 2022)

Gloomy winter's day... (R7)


----------



## Click (Dec 15, 2022)

dpc said:


> Gloomy winter's day... (R7)



Nice series, dpc.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 16, 2022)

dpc said:


> Gloomy winter's day...


Again, nice work @dpc 
I hope, I can add some at the weekend, too... 
Snow did fall here, too.


----------



## dpc (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2022)

Ice fishing on local reservoir. It's snowing.


----------



## dpc (Dec 17, 2022)

Tree with bat house...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 17, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I hope, I can add some at the weekend, too...
> Snow did fall here, too.


I finally made it outside. And sun was laughing at me and nature 
I have some to pp, so these are just the start


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 17, 2022)

ICE train on ice


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

Winter forest trails


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> ICE train on ice
> 
> View attachment 206780
> View attachment 206781
> View attachment 206782


Incredible, an I.C.E. functioning at sub-zero temperatures. 
And losing neither wheels nor doors? It would be easier to get a picture of a tasmanian tiger!
A Christmas wonder???


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

Del Paso said:


> Incredible, an I.C.E. functioning at sub-zero temperatures.
> And losing neither wheels nor doors? It would be easier to get a picture of a tasmanian tiger!
> A Christmas wonder???


Just LOL.  That joke is excellent.


As I am interested in railway tech and also read some articles others don't I can tell you that (links are in German, as they were easier to find for me):

If you want an ICE from Siemens (Velaro platform) working at extreme temperatures, just define the operation specification properly, do so with all other vendors to get fair offerings and don't be surprised that more function costs more. 
For example look at the "Velaro RUS" called "Sapsan" that is capable of unrestricted operation up to an outside temperature of -40 °C, safety-relevant systems up to -50 °C. The wiki article tells different but AFAIK the max. temp should be +40 °C, not only +32°C as the German 407.

And then during operation, don't act as the German DB did and persuade Siemens to allow doubling (!) the inspection intervals to safe money at the expense of reliability.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> Winter forest trails



Beautiful trails to take a walk. Do you have enough snow in your area to go snowmobiling or cross-country skiing during the winter?

Very nice ICE train shots also.


----------



## dpc (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2022)

Lovely series, Del Paso.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi, I took a few pics around Lake Tahoe, CA yesterday.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

danfaz said:


> Hi, I took a few pics around Lake Tahoe, CA yesterda


That's really some amount of snow and winter. Wonderful mood and light.
To get something like that, I'd need to go at least to Central German Uplands if not the Alps. 
Great work.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely series, Del Paso.


Same opinion here @Del Paso


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 18, 2022)

Click said:


> Do you have enough snow in your area to go snowmobiling or cross-country skiing during the winter?


Here at about 300 to 400 m above sea level we do have only a few days to weeks of snow in winter. 
Normally in January to March. Most of the time (95%?) White Christmas is just a dream - and will be this year as well, as the forecasts say this episode will end after a week at about Wednesday.

Sometimes it stays long enough for cross-country skiing. For alpine skiing I'd need to go at least to Central German Uplands if not the Alps. 
I don't even know if snowmobiling would be allowed here in our suburban areas. I don't think so.


----------



## Click (Dec 18, 2022)

Thank you for the information, Maximilian.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 18, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> That's really some amount of snow and winter. Wonderful mood and light.
> To get something like that, I'd need to go at least to Central German Uplands if not the Alps.
> Great work.


Thanks, Max! Yeah, last weekend there was a big storm that came through and dumped a good amount of snow there.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 18, 2022)

Click said:


> Lovely series, Del Paso.


Thanks, Click!
I'm always surprised by the results one can obtain with the modest and inexpensive (cost me Euro 550) EF 24-70 F4. Mine, at least, is noticably sharper than my RF 24-105 L at identical focal lenghths.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Dec 19, 2022)

*Winter 2022-2023 on Florida's Spacecoast *

Dec 17 2022...a little while after sunrise (M6 MkII + adapted EF 70-300 IS II + EVF-DC2 viewfinder):








...later that afternoon (same body & lens), several miles south of the SpaceX launch site in Cape Canaveral FL:









....in a few days we head back to REAL winter at home in the Midwest USA and literally single digit (F) temperatures.

And yes I still love traveling light-and-small


----------



## dpc (Dec 19, 2022)

Bole of very old elm...


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> *Winter 2022-2023 on Florida's Spacecoast *
> 
> ...later that afternoon (same body & lens), several miles south of the SpaceX launch site in Cape Canaveral FL:



After BIF Bird In Flight, and DIF Dragonfly In Flight... These pictures are RIF pictures... Rocket In Flight pictures.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 19, 2022)

Click said:


> After BIF Bird In Flight, and DIF Dragonfly In Flight... These pictures are RIF pictures... Rocket In Flight pictures.


As long as there are commercial rockets only...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 19, 2022)

Winter night in the park.
5D4, EF35 IS, f/4, ISO3200, -1 1/3 EV
1/6s and 1/5 sec, handheld, each best out of 4


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2022)

danfaz said:


> Hi, I took a few pics around Lake Tahoe, CA yesterday.




Beautiful shots.



Well done, danfaz.


----------



## danfaz (Dec 20, 2022)

Click said:


> Beautiful shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, danfaz.


Thank you!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 20, 2022)

leafy bower


----------



## dpc (Dec 20, 2022)

Twig in snow...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 21, 2022)

5D4, EF100-400L II + TC @140mm, f/8, 1/20, ISO1600, handheld


----------



## Click (Dec 21, 2022)

Lovely shot. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2022)

I suppose the first one of these two is my winter favourite, so far


----------



## Click (Dec 22, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I suppose the first one of these two is my winter favourite, so far




I agree with you, it's a very nice shot. I love the lens flair.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2022)

Click said:


> I agree with you, it's a very nice shot. I love the lens flair.


Thanks, Click

Yeah, me too. But it's all together: sun star, untouched snow, the lines and bows of the reed, the snow at the trunk...


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 23, 2022)

Maximilian said:


> I suppose the first one of these two is my winter favourite, so far


And this is how it looked like on Wednesday after half a day of rain. At least some cool looking vapour.
Since yesterday, all the snow is gone 

Merry (green) Christmas to all of you and best wishes for the New Year.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2022)

You should see outside here. We're having the perfect storm.

Nice shot, Maximilian.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 23, 2022)

Click said:


> You should see outside here. We're having the perfect storm.


I hope the best for all of you over in this Arctic Outbreak (correct term?). Stay safe, warm and unharmed.



> Merry Christmas to you and your family.


Same to you, too.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 25, 2022)

Some memories of the short winter episode for last weekend.
Merry Christmas.

The first one was manual focus, because even spot AF always wanted to get the BG twigs sharp .


----------



## Click (Dec 25, 2022)

Lovely shots, Maximilian.

Merry Christmas.

Wishing you a white Christmas ...And when you run out of white, just open a bottle of red.

Cheers!


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 25, 2022)

Click said:


> Wishing you a white Christmas ...And when you run out of white, just open a bottle of red.


A lovely wish, thank you very much.
And it already came true today, as I had some delicious Pinot Noir with the canard de Barbarie we hat today.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Maximilian (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Maximilian (Dec 31, 2022)

Some close-ups


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2022)

Lovely. Nicely done, Maximilian.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 1, 2023)

Reeds in the snow


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2023)

Maximilian said:


> Reeds in the snow




Nice golden light on the reeds. I like the contrast between the warm and cold tones.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 1, 2023)

Click said:


> Nice golden light on the reeds. I like the contrast between the warm and cold tones.


Perfect moment at the "Golden Hour". 10 min later and everything was in shadows.
Just a little bit later than the pics above.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2023)

Landscape in heavy fog, January 4th, 2023 (R7)


----------



## Click (Jan 5, 2023)

dpc said:


> Landscape in heavy fog, January 4th, 2023 (R7)



I love the mood in this picture. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## dpc (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Click (Jan 6, 2023)

Nice series, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## dpc (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## dpc (Saturday at 4:30 AM)




----------



## dpc (Saturday at 1:28 PM)

Path...


----------



## Click (Saturday at 2:24 PM)

Lovely winter shots!


----------



## Del Paso (Sunday at 1:36 PM)




----------



## Del Paso (Sunday at 1:36 PM)




----------



## Click (Sunday at 1:53 PM)

I really like your first picture. I especially like the effect of the light passing through the leaf. Nicely done, Del Paso.


----------



## Del Paso (Sunday at 2:31 PM)

Click said:


> I really like your first picture. I especially I like the effect of the light passing through the leaf. Nicely done, Del Paso.


Thanks, Click!


----------



## dpc (Yesterday at 3:02 PM)

Copse of trees covered in rime ice. The picture would seem monochrome if not for the dessicated grasses to the bottom right. (R7)


----------



## dpc (Yesterday at 3:07 PM)




----------



## Click (Yesterday at 3:13 PM)

dpc said:


> Copse of trees covered in rime ice. The picture would seem monochrome if not for the dessicated grasses to the bottom right. (R7)




I really like this shot. Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Yesterday at 9:07 PM)




----------

